# Party In the HOT tub



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Cant enjoy the hot tub when creep is out there, he always crashing our fun lol. got a few pics of him last night trying get in the tub { momma was a party pooper, thought was too hot for him so wouldnt let him play}

























attcking my hand under water lol








c'mon creep , stop drinking the water


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

hahahahahaha those are too good


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol! What a creep! Lol! Cute pics


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I hate when my dog does that, he just sits in the tub, and he thinks hes able to drink all the water around him lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol , he was trying to attack the jets and my hand under the water, he will put his head right under , he just couldnt reach. I had to save him once last night he just about went head 1st into the water lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha starting trouble!! No wonder you can;t keep him out of the bathroom lol. The hand underwater picture is great


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Too cute! :rofl:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ames said:


> hahaha starting trouble!! No wonder you can;t keep him out of the bathroom lol. The hand underwater picture is great


LOL I know right we need better locks on the bathroom he knows how to break in { the lock doesnt work very well} I caught him in the toilett again the other day, thats twice in a week or so now. I need to child lock the toilett from the dog but with my youngest potty training that prob isnt a great idead now lol. { for those who dont know crush likes to get in the toilett lately and play in the water, have caught him twice sitting inside in the water. Thankfully it was clean both times , would have been nasty} . Along with that he regualarly crashes peoples baths and showers , he dont care who it is he just helps himself in.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

hahaha!! That's too funny


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> LOL I know right we need better locks on the bathroom he knows how to break in { the lock doesnt work very well} I caught him in the toilett again the other day, thats twice in a week or so now. I need to child lock the toilett from the dog but with my youngest potty training that prob isnt a great idead now lol. { for those who dont know crush likes to get in the toilett lately and play in the water, have caught him twice sitting inside in the water. Thankfully it was clean both times , would have been nasty} . Along with that he regualarly crashes peoples baths and showers , he dont care who it is he just helps himself in.


so hilarious! I agree, with the youngest training you can't lock it down, lol. So funny though (I know its not, but it kinda is, lmao)


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Crush is so stinking cute. Love his chubby face lol.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

What a cutie. Sounds like he is a character


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks , and yes sidekick he is very much a characture. He is deffinately different then any dog I have ever owned, full of quirks lol.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

O'Malley is a water freak,too.
He is probably the cleanest dog ever because everytime I get a shower he insist on laying in the bottom of it and letting the water hit him....pools,beach,or lakes...forget about it, OFF he goes lol.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Indie loves the hot tub! LOL. In the summer, my BIL leaves it off, so we can use it to cool off. We still run the bubbles and jets. lol Looks like you need to do that for Creep!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol we do in the summer , he loves it always in it. But its hot now and he doesnt understand why i dont let him jump in still lol.


----------

